# 2011 Jetta



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

Going off topic here, but I stopped off at my local dealership this past weekend to pick up some pink VW Coolant (for my wife's B5 Passat) and took a stroll thru their outdoor inventory lot.

Walked up to the new redesigned 2011 Jetta. They had about 7 of them there. It looks very similiar to the current Audi A4. I actually like it. With decent sized wheels, it actually looks very sporty.

It is alittle on the small side in terms of cabin space, but definitely a looker. I'm curious to know if they will offer a sport version for it, maybe like a Votex kit, big wheels, etc.

I also walked up to the 2011 CC's, and noticed how ugly the front bumpers are on the Sport's which have no fog lights lol


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm with you on looks. I like what they have done with the Jetta. However, I read that VW cheapened them up quite a bit to cut costs. One example is it now has rear drum brakes.


----------



## shockme66 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep, not a fan of the 2011 Jetta, being a 3 time Jetta owner it is a disappointment. No rear disk brakes and they took away rear independent suspension.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

B6 Panzer said:


> I'm curious to know if they will offer a sport version for it, maybe like a Votex kit, big wheels, etc.


The GLI will come later...


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

B6 Panzer said:


> I also walked up to the 2011 CC's, and noticed how ugly the front bumpers are on the Sport's which have no fog lights lol


Yeah, I cruised through my dealership here over the weekend to see if any R-Lines were there (none!) but the 2011 Sports were and you aren't kidding, that big piece of black plastic where the fogs used to be (glad I have my '10 Sport) looks so cheap and out of place on such a good looking car-it's a crime!


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

dcdubbin202 said:


> The GLI will be out next year.
> 
> There are OEM accessories for the Jetta available right now, including a body kit. There's a white SE model that VW is using to showcase them. You can see pics of it in this gallery: http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/gal... - Vento/Jetta VI/Jetta VI - Accessories Car#


That actually looks nice with those Motorsport wheels. The base bone stock S model comes in at like $16,500. So for under 20 grand you can have the car look like that.

Not sure if too many people are going to want that engine with its powerful 115 horses lol


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> There are OEM accessories for the Jetta available right now, including a body kit. There's a white SE model that VW is using to showcase them. You can see pics of it in this gallery: http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/gal... - Vento/Jetta VI/Jetta VI - Accessories Car#


Looks like the new Kia's.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

cook0066 said:


> Looks like the new Kia's.


OMG, its true!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

david5182 said:


> OMG, its true!
> 
> yup.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

the KIA actually looks MUCH better ! (bash me, i know...)


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> the KIA actually looks MUCH better ! (bash me, i know...)


x2


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

B6 Panzer said:


> I also walked up to the 2011 CC's, and noticed how ugly the front bumpers are on the Sport's which have no fog lights lol



I don't think it looks bad at all:laugh:


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

shockme66 said:


> Yep, not a fan of the 2011 Jetta, being a 3 time Jetta owner it is a disappointment.


Being a two-time Jetta owner ('02 and '07) I am also disappointed in the new offering. Actually I was looking at the new Jetta when I decided to buy my new CC this summer. I had my '07 in for service and decided I wanted a vehicle that was under warranty again and I wanted one with a built in nav system (I installed an aftermarket in the Jetta). I started reading about the new Jetta and didn't like what I was hearing. At the least I would have to wait until next spring for the GLI to come out, but even then it wasn't exactly what I wanted. So I looked at the CC and realized how affordable it was since I was planning to get a fully loaded Jetta. I ended up with the 2011 Lux Plus and bought an extended warranty.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

The interior is the real disappointment. Hard plastic everywhere. It looks classy outside, but the cheap interior is disappointing.

Keep in mind the price has dropped a lot on the 2011, presumably to make it more competitive with the Civic, etc.


----------

